# Liquid Diamonds vs. Total Boat



## JoeCallahan (Mar 26, 2020)

I've only used Total Boat resin once in the past, and didn't have enough to really experiment with it. I'm currently running low on Liquid Diamonds(my preferred epoxy) and am considering giving TB another shot. My question to anyone who has used both... how do they compare? I like LD's long working time, and how thin it is. If my memory serves, TB was pretty thin as well. Any opinions or recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ramaroodle (Mar 26, 2020)

He goes from mixing all the way through turning and polishing  the same shape using each of them.
*Resin Shootout: Alumilite vs. Total Boat vs. Liquid Diamonds*


----------

